# Prinzessin Victoria: Strahlend schön & kugelrund



## Stefan102 (26 Jan. 2012)

​
Kaum eine ist unter den Royals so beliebt wie sie: Prinzessin Victoria von Schweden (34). Denn dank ihrer volksnahen, unbeschwerten und sympathischen Art bezaubert die süße Schwedin mit dem strahlenden Lächeln die Herzen im Nu! Zuletzt fieberten zahlreiche Fans von Victoria bei ihrer Traumhochzeit mit und nun zählen sicherlich viele schon die Tage, denn lange kann es nun wirklich nicht mehr dauern, bis sie zum ersten Mal Mama wird.

Der royale Babybauch wächst und wächst und Victoria strahlt derzeit so schön wie nie! Bei einem Besuch des Astrid Lindgren Kinderkrankenhauses im schwedischen Solna ließ sie ihren Charme versprühen und zeigte sich extrem gut gelaunt mit ihrem kugelrunden Babybauch. Die Schwangerschaft scheint der Prinzessin sichtlich gut zu tun und sicherlich können sie und ihr Mann Daniel Westling (38) es kaum noch erwarten, bis ihr lang herbeigesehnter Nachwuchs endlich da ist! Angeblich soll das Baby schon im März das Licht der Welt erblicken – ob es wohl eine kleine Prinzessin oder vielleicht doch ein kleiner Prinz werden wird? Wir sind gespannt und uns sicher: Süß wird das Kleine auf alle Fälle!


----------



## Little_Lady (26 Jan. 2012)

strahlend ok aber schön??


----------



## frank63 (26 Jan. 2012)

Schwiebt ja schon eine ganz schöne Kugel durch die Gegend.
Hauptsache ihr geht es gut und das Kind ist gesund. Ich drück die Daumen.


----------



## dörty (26 Jan. 2012)

Und die Thronfolge ist gesichert.:thumbup:


----------

